# Seascape Charters



## flip (Sep 18, 2000)

We (4 couples) are considering a week of sailing in the Dodecanese Islands on a boat with skipper from Seascape Charters. Can you recommend Seascape or the Dodecanese Islands?
Thanks,
Flip


----------

